# 88gal



## fishkeeper93 (Jan 23, 2008)

hi im getting a 88gal juwel rio 400 which is a 5ft tank with a Fluval FX5 External Filter im after any sugestion of all kind i havnt had a tank this size so i dont know what i can get in there im starting a heavily planted tank soon so i kind of dont want two im open to sugestions plz post some


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

Plants are going to be your limiting factor. Firemouths are the biggest fish I have kept in a planted tank.

You could keep FMs, angels, discus, bolivian rams, blue rams, or many of the apistos or some combination of these fish.


----------



## Paulbearer (Aug 29, 2005)

I think he is meaning that he is fixing to start a heavenly planted tank and DOESN'T want two of them and therefore making this 88 gallon tank a different type, if i'm not mistaken :wink:


----------



## fishkeeper93 (Jan 23, 2008)

Paulbearer your spot on mate :thumb:

under_control thnx for your input if you come up with any sugestions plz do tell :thumb:


----------



## jcushing (Apr 6, 2008)

you dont want plants? how about blue acaras, firemouths, severums? what are the dimensions on the tank other than 5ft?


----------



## fishkeeper93 (Jan 23, 2008)

hi the dimensions are 151 x 62 x 51 cm im not 100% its 5ft but its the bigest tank *** had by far yes it will have plants but not as many as a planted plant could you sugest a stock list?


----------



## jcushing (Apr 6, 2008)

151cm is 5 ft 

thats a nice size tank, not too but but large enough that you can fit some nice fish in there... its hard to say what you want in it though caus ei dont know what you like, my 5ft tank is a SA community tank but you might want a smaller number of larger fish...

i would look at fish that are between the 4-8" range firemouths, blue acaras, dempsy's, that would also make a nice eartheater tank (since you dont want many plants..) you could do maybe 4 of the larger varietys or 6-8 of some of the smaller ones...


----------



## fishkeeper93 (Jan 23, 2008)

what sort of tetras if any or other fish would you put with them and could you give the name of the specific type coz im not had any experience with these fish and im not to good at maths lol


----------



## fishkeeper93 (Jan 23, 2008)

i did want a species of smaller species what can co-exist with each other and my brother will be giving me 2 discus would they be ok with each other and maybe a few rams?


----------



## jcushing (Apr 6, 2008)

check out http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=421 they like lower PH like discus.


----------



## fishkeeper93 (Jan 23, 2008)

yes i think i will be having rams with the discus but can i have bolivian and german rams together i have thinking 3-4 of each?with 2 discusand maybe a pair of other dwarf or small cichlid could also go in there maybe a pair of kribs or keyholes?


----------



## jcushing (Apr 6, 2008)

apistos blue rams discus and angels all share similar water requirements.... keyholes bolivians like more neutral but i suppose with tank raised anything is possible.

i have 0 experiance with discus so i cant say what will work with them, they have a reputation for being a bit fragile.


----------



## fishkeeper93 (Jan 23, 2008)

yea i might have to trun that offer down for my brother maybe and might have some more room for more fish lol


----------

